# Best Aquarium Tank to Buy?



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

I would go with a 65, 75, or 110 personally. I'm actually looking at a 120 for my next takn (48x24). The depth of these tanks helps a lot in aquascaping. A 55 is only 12" deep while the 65/75/110 are 19" deep making it much easier to aquascape.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Here are the common tank dimmensions: http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm

As for where to buy, wait for petco's dollar per gallon sale. There's glasscages but there has been mixed views about it.


----------



## speedoflife (Jun 12, 2011)

I vote bowfront. I got one and wouldn't go back.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know how much 'wish' this list is but a ADA 120P is about as nice as you could get in size range you mentioned. 

http://www.adgshop.com/120cm_Cube_Garden_p/102-8552.htm


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Get a standard 50 (36X18X18) !!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

oldpunk78 said:


> I don't know how much 'wish' this list is but a ADA 120P is about as nice as you could get in size range you mentioned.
> 
> http://www.adgshop.com/120cm_Cube_Garden_p/102-8552.htm


 
+1. Only a 120g would be better than a 120p.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I with Hydro... a 50 is sweet.
75 is really nice also...gets you a little more length.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

You can see from the previous posts that there are many different opinions as to the "best tank". Actually any of they would work just fine. It comes down to, what do you want out of the tank? 

Now I'm not calling anyone else wrong, and I will not mention any specific posts, but there were some suggestions that I wouldn't even consider. I just don't like those specific tanks. Yet there are fine for their owners because they do like them.

The bottom line is, pick what you want. I also suggest that you give a lot of thought as to how you want to aquascape the tank, since that will govern tank choice to some extent.


----------



## bl4nket (Jul 18, 2011)

I really like the ada 120p or even the 90p. I'm not to sure what 90p transfer to be in gallon wise... 

*update* never mind I think i figured it out. 48 gallons.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I also vote the 65/75/110 tanks, best for scaping and fauna IMO and what I will be buying for my large tank once I get moved into my house. To each his own though ^^

The 120p is sexy.. But smaller than I would personally like


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

My 55 gal gives me great delight, but if I were to do it again, I would absolutely go with a 125 gallon. 

Julia


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothing under 18" deep or over 24" tall.

I like the basic 2:1:1 ratio. Not too long, too shallow or too tall. Very pleasing to the eye when viewing and great photographic composition proportions.

40 Breeder 36x18x16 inches
50 Gallon 36x19x19 inches
75 Gallon 48x18x21 inches
120 Gallon 48x24x24 inches

Rimless 120P 120x45x45 cm ~48x18x18 inches


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

definitely get an ADA, bomb little tanks.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It all depends on how much you are willing to spend. The cheapest is what you can often find on Craigslist. The cheapest new tanks are Perfecto or Aqueon, http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/standard-aquariums.htm The best is rimless, custom made, or ADA. If I had the room and the money, a 4 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot rimless tank would be my choice.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

+1
Elos 160XL if and when I win the lotto.


----------

